# gun owners check this out



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

http://wearechangecoloradosprings.org/blog/?p=594


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

It's called *"CHANGE,"* & only the start of things to come.

Sad.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

All I can say is They can *TRY* to take my guns away if they wish. 
Lets leave it at that. That reminds me-- I have to pick up more shells tomorrow[email protected][email protected]


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

like lou said at the end of the report. were fools if we dont pay attention to whats going on right before our very eyes. our leaders in washington are too busy with the war and the economy right now to take on gun control, but you can bet the farm, its comming. join the NRA.


----------



## bassstalker (Oct 6, 2006)

they can try to take mine, but im givin em the ammo first!!!!


----------

